# upgrade coupons



## amamba (Mar 9, 2010)

So I know that one can redeem 10,000 AGR points for 5 one class upgrade coupons at the guest rewards website. anyway to get just one? I don't really want to blow 10K points when I only want one upgrade coupon. I looked at ebay, etc. and just wanted to throw it out there if anyone knew of a way to buy/barter for just one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

coupon connection on flyertalk.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2010)

Or maybe someone here on AU may be nice and send you one!  Especially if there from somewhere like TX, CO or MT and made Select but Acela doesn't operate and they may not use them!


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 9, 2010)

amamba said:


> So I know that one can redeem 10,000 AGR points for 5 one class upgrade coupons at the guest rewards website. anyway to get just one? I don't really want to blow 10K points when I only want one upgrade coupon. I looked at ebay, etc. and just wanted to throw it out there if anyone knew of a way to buy/barter for just one.


Be careful, the buying or bartering of coupons is against Amtrak's policy.


----------



## amamba (Mar 9, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > So I know that one can redeem 10,000 AGR points for 5 one class upgrade coupons at the guest rewards website. anyway to get just one? I don't really want to blow 10K points when I only want one upgrade coupon. I looked at ebay, etc. and just wanted to throw it out there if anyone knew of a way to buy/barter for just one.
> ...


Wow, I had no idea! I have plans to take Acela to Philly in May and was thinking about that first class upgrade. I might just suck it up and buy the points, but I'll check out coupon connections, too on Flyertalk. it seems a shame that amtrak doesn't sell them in smaller amounts (less than 5) since they don't allow bartering, but hey, the rules are the rules and I don't want to do something I shouldn't be or that is ethically questionable.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 9, 2010)

amamba said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


I agree. I wish I could just buy one or two also. They are really worth it on the Acela. I did this last October from Boston to Washington. 6+ hours in first class! Free drinks, two free (good) meals, and personal service!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > So I know that one can redeem 10,000 AGR points for 5 one class upgrade coupons at the guest rewards website. anyway to get just one? I don't really want to blow 10K points when I only want one upgrade coupon. I looked at ebay, etc. and just wanted to throw it out there if anyone knew of a way to buy/barter for just one.
> ...


I wouldn't worry about buying them. I might worry if I was a seller. AGR can respond to sellers ads and enforce it that way, but I don't think they are going to make a sting operation of trying to lure buyers into trading coupons.


----------

